# Off season projects?



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey guys... What waterfowl related projects have you been working on while daydreaming of next seasons opener?

Painting dekes? Building Blinds? boat builds? Lets hear what my fellow MI Waterfowlers are up to... Post pics if you got em.

:evilsmile Ive been up to no good myself... I will post up my project as well.


----------



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

Been slow with family issues and trapping. I've been learning to use my lathe and been working on organizing cleaning deeks. Have also been making some foamers here and there. Nothing too crazy.






























Obviously been working with my dog and getting her up to speed.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## eschmidt (Dec 18, 2011)

So far I have managed to get 3 wood duck boxes built and have enough wood to get another 5 or so done. If I can get the time


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice looking calls. Making the complet calls or using premade guts?

eschmidt that reminds me... I really would like to build a couple this year. Oh and some hen tubes...


----------



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm just learning to turn barrels. Making a jig next and making my own inserts. Might pickup a few echo inserts for the hell of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Trying to get rid of the herters 72 divers I don't need. Only to replace them with foamers I am carving (30 in Body ) so much for downsize. ....


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

As promised here are a couple sneak peaks at my latest project.

Im building a long tail mud motor for my little home made marsh boat. 

I still have a bit more to do. I will post a thread of the project from start to finish once I get it tested and painted.


----------



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

scotts98rt said:


> Trying to get rid of the herters 72 divers I don't need. Only to replace them with foamers I am carving (30 in Body ) so much for downsize. ....



What are you trying to get on the 72's?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Depends on burlap or not. Generally 20 ea.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Dog training!


----------



## sovaa4307 (Dec 11, 2012)

turning call barrels on lathe, making foam dekes, building blinds, building boat, painting dekes. Thats about it


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

sovaa4307 said:


> turning call barrels on lathe, making foam dekes, building blinds, building boat, painting dekes. Thats about it


Thats it? sounds like plenty. what kind of bout are you building?


----------



## sovaa4307 (Dec 11, 2012)

jimposten said:


> Thats it? sounds like plenty. what kind of bout are you building?


built a layout.... It's all done except for a few things to do this summer... like float test and paint .


----------



## kdevree (Mar 28, 2012)

sovaa4307 said:


> built a layout.... It's all done except for a few things to do this summer... like float test and paint .


Did you follow a plan or conjure up your own design? I'm considering building one myself.


----------



## sovaa4307 (Dec 11, 2012)

kdevree said:


> Did you follow a plan or conjure up your own design? I'm considering building one myself.


little of both. I had an idea but went along as i built it. Made it out of an old sailboat hull and just redid decking and such. there's pics on here. Look for started my layout conversion or something like that.


----------



## GabeSki (Jan 4, 2012)

Got a long tail kit from mud runners and a 420cc motor. That's my project for the off season.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

GabeSki said:


> Got a long tail kit from mud runners and a 420cc motor. That's my project for the off season.


I got the Beaverdam mud runners/ CLP kit and the predator 420cc. Looking to assemble in my spare time over the next couple weeks and hit the water to get it all dialed in once ice is out. 

Mine's going on a 1542 mod v, what kind of boat are you putting it on? Care to compare performance data once you get it on the water?
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## GabeSki (Jan 4, 2012)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> I got the Beaverdam mud runners/ CLP kit and the predator 420cc. Looking to assemble in my spare time over the next couple weeks and hit the water to get it all dialed in once ice is out.
> 
> Mines going on a 1542 mod v, what kind of boat are you putting it on? Care to compare performance data once you get it on the water?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah we could do that. As of right now I don't have a boat. Looking at 1442 and 1448s mod v style.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Save money ,work overtime....buy bigger boat . I think my boat trailer needs an overhaul. Looking at sandblasting and applying chasis saver. The bunks need some help too. Looking at putting on some plastic composite bunks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

jonesy16 said:


> Save money ,work overtime....buy bigger boat . I think my boat trailer needs an overhaul. Looking at sandblasting and applying chasis saver. The bunks need some help too. Looking at putting on some plastic composite bunks.



I've used some composite and some straight plastic from EPS in marine construction. My thoughts are to go with the all plastic if you can. The composite in my opinion doesn't hold up much better than treated wood.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

What size boat is that on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> What size boat is that on?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's a 12'er.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll be rewiring my trailer. Mice built a nest in the trailer tube and my dog decided that chewing the wiring was helping get them out...lol


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

adam bomb said:


> I'll be rewiring my trailer. Mice built a nest in the trailer tube and my dog decided that chewing the wiring was helping get them out...lol


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Trailer wiring - the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## deezel (Jun 3, 2010)

The Doob said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Trailer wiring - the gift that keeps on giving


 F&%$ing trailer wiring!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

The Doob said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Trailer wiring - the gift that keeps on giving



The best part....I just rewired that the summer before. On the bright side at least I'm not chasing down some bad ground somewhere lol


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Over the years everything is dialed in enough, no projects. Leave stuff in boat till after ski season, take 5 minutes to put it away in March and get ready for fishing. Come fall, 5 minutes to load everything back up.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

all done... 

[ame]https://youtu.be/oob1gNHtlDw[/ame]


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

What kind of speeds were you able to get with your build? I've had my CLP Thai kit with 420cc predator out twice now. With just me in the boat I got 16mph. With me and a passenger, we got 10-11mph. Boat's a 1542 mod-v Landau. I need to make some minor adjustments to the throttle lever/cable as I noticed it wasn't quite getting to wot with throttle lever all the way squeezed. Considering doing some mods to get some more hp out of the engine- kart guys can get over 20hp out of these with aftermarket performance upgrades.

I took it thru some shallow mucky stuff (6" or so) and it moved the boat right along.

_Posted via My Obama phone_


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> What kind of speeds were you able to get with your build? I've had my CLP Thai kit with 420cc predator out twice now. With just me in the boat I got 16mph. With me and a passenger, we got 10-11mph. Boat's a 1542 mod-v Landau. I need to make some minor adjustments to the throttle lever/cable as I noticed it wasn't quite getting to wot with throttle lever all the way squeezed. Considering doing some mods to get some more hp out of the engine- kart guys can get over 20hp out of these with aftermarket performance upgrades.
> 
> I took it thru some shallow mucky stuff (6" or so) and it moved the boat right along.
> 
> _Posted via My Obama phone_


I got 13mph with me, my son, some tools and an extra gas can. For this little boat that is fine. Like you said, it will go through just about anything. I am over propped I think. I am only running a 270cc honda. (9hp) My boat is narrow, mine is probably the equivalant of a 12x36 jon. but being glass over wood it is heavier than the average aluminum jon.

Did you remove your governor?


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

jimposten said:


> Did you remove your governor?


No, the engine is all stock right now...i'm not really "an engine" guy, so i'm going to do a little research on the best way to go if I should do any mods...from what I understand-and I could be wrong, removing the governor completely may not be the only or best way to go...I believe the governor can be adjusted without removing it, so you can get more rpm's, but not so many rpm's that it'll turn so fast it blows out the engine if the prop happens to bounce up out of the water. I also read that removing the governor means you have to add a billet flywheel and other parts. I think first i'd look at performance exhaust, intake, and carb jetting. I'm going to take it out a few more times and continue getting a feel for it before I slap on the outboard for fishing this summer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

jimposten said:


> I interested to hear how you guys end up liking those kits.


So far, so good. I've. Got over 12hrs of sticktime on mine and it's performed to expectations and has been a lot of fun.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

This is my off season project


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Bought a house. been working on that. Does that count?


----------

